# Forum problems



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Am I the only one who has to log in every single time they visit the forum? Not just once either, it makes me long in twice and I always select the check box to log me in each visit but it never does. Errrrrr


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, I have to do it sometime also. I think, just give it time to get all the kinks worked out, bing it was just moved.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it should be ok by the end of today, if it isn't please post again to this thread (anyone please tell me problems they are experiencing) and I will contact support to get this figured out.

But I know they will say right now "you have to wait because the name servers were just moved and that causes all these sorts of issues, once they settled out where they belong these issues should stop."

I know that because that was the answer they gave me already - hehe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*problems*

The only thing that I noticed is that we lost the main home page and that it is not automatically redirecting from the old domain....

Thanks for all your effort on this Stacey and if you ever need help - the offer still stands!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, I'll let you know if its still doing it tomorrow. Its not an occasional thing for me, its every time I come here.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley I was having the same problem so I logged in and then bookmarked the page and that solved my problem.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool I'll try that.

It was working better yesterday, but this AM its back to the same double log-in. 

I'll try the bookmarking. Wish me luck! Thanks!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I tryed book marking it didnt help still had to log in twice.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

So far so good for me, hasn't made me log-in again. I'll let you know if that changes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

please do - I will contact support if anyone has issues and even if it is just one person with one fluke little thing. Takes hardly any time at all and I want you all to easily be able to get around on here


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2008)

If you are still having such problems with this new forum, please let me know


----------

